# My Christmas List



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

New project for everyone!

I am compiling my "Christmas wish list" for my father-in-law and step-mother-in-law. I know that they will try to get everything on my list. So I need ideas! Cookbook ideas! 

Keep in mind that I am a vegetarian, and I make desserts for a midwestern small-town tearoom (read: not fancy stuff, but wonderful good-tasting simple desserts). I need stuff for me and fresh ideas for my job. 

I am already asking for "How to be a Domestic Goddess" regardless of its quality, because I like the title. 

What else should I ask for? (I have two shelves of cookbooks already, but go ahead, make some suggestions!! My goal is to fill four!)

:chef: ~~Shimmer~~


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I really like Miss Spider's Tea Party ... it's always fun to have a couple children's books amongst the serious stuff. While they are out shopping for you, perhaps James and the Giant Peach or Charlie and the Chocolate Factory .
Ok, so they aren't cook books, technically, but they are _food_ books!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's a Roald Dahl cookbook that's loads of fun. Roald Dahl's revolting recipes.

Birdpie









Snozzcumber









Lickable Wallpaper


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

MMmmmmm.... wallpaper!!!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Here are a few from _my_ wishlist:

Mollie Katzen's Sunlight Cafe by Mollie Katzen

Vegetarian Sandwiches: Fresh Fillings for Slices, Pockets, Wraps, and Rolls by Paulette Mitchell, Ondine Vierra (Photographer)

Flatbreads and Flavors: A Baker's Atlas by Jeffrey Alford, Naomi Duguid (Contributor)

Crust & Crumb: Master Formulas For Serious Bakers by Peter Reinhart

Alfred Portale's 12 Seasons Cookbook by Alfred Portale, et al

Nancy Silverton's Pastries from the LA Brea Bakery by Nancy Silverton, et al

Also, check out 
this thread.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

For excellent lacto-vegetarian/vegan recipes, try Lord Krishna's Cuisine: The Art of Indian Vegetarian Cooking, by Yamuna devi... however, only if you live near an Indian grocer and strive for authenticity. Yamuna calls for very specific ingredients and is into grinding her own spices and making her own butter. (Of course store bought spices and butter will also work in the recipes, hehe). Sometimes I want to scream and set the book on fire because there are so many steps involved and I just want to eat. But a friend of mine adores her books and that is how he learned to cook and any dish he's ever made has been a wonderful experience.


----------

